# rfuk laynards



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

many people have been saying 'o it would be a good idea for these' though nobody has ever actually followed through.
theirfore i thought, why dont i do it, and so i have/will. these are perfect for use at shows so people can put a face to the name and can be yours for just £1.25 (possible reduction dependant on numbers ordered) this is non profit, all this money goes to the purchase of the laynards, cards, lamination.
so if anyone is intrested please contact me, or just state your intrest on this thread and ill pm you.


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

to the top


----------



## drpjtaylor (Feb 26, 2008)

PM sent : victory:


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

drpjtaylor said:


> PM sent : victory:


 
replied:no1:

9 people confirmed so far


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

i probably would, i havent fallen out with enough people to warrant hiding my identity XD


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

MissMoose said:


> i probably would, i havent fallen out with enough people to warrant hiding my identity XD


pm'd : victory:


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

11 people now confirmed. 

COME ON PEOPLE, ONLY OFFERING THEM FOR 1 MONTH


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

blue-saphire said:


> 11 people now confirmed.
> 
> COME ON PEOPLE, ONLY OFFERING THEM FOR 1 MONTH


when's the month end


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

captaincarot said:


> when's the month end


 

prob this time next month, you dont have to pay the cash as soon as you order it. i put your name on the list, then i see how many people have ordered next month then i pm everyone and arrange payment


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

come on people, nobody else intrested?


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

blue-saphire said:


> come on people, nobody else intrested?


yes me but can you hold on to it till the september show at donny?


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

captaincarot said:


> yes me but can you hold on to it till the september show at donny?


pm'd you


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Aye sounds cool


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

Pm'd Everyone Whos Intrested


14 People Confirmed


----------



## Razzler79 (May 1, 2008)

yeah, good idea!


----------



## JAG Loves Beardies (Apr 13, 2008)

im interested:2thumb:.
planning on going to the next donny show.


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

Razzler79 said:


> yeah, good idea!





JAG Loves Beardies said:


> im interested:2thumb:.
> planning on going to the next donny show.


 
pm'd you both.


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

18 people confirmed

the cut off is @ 100people


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

will the lanyard have the rfuk logo or web addy on it or just plain colur


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

PM ME SOME DETAILS I MIGHT BE INTRESTED ooopppssss sorry about the caps :blush:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah, go on then put me down for one please


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

pm'd those intrested

the laynards will be plain i think, though i will look into getting them with the rfuk logo on


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

right boys and girls, maybe at a cost of a little bit more (not sure until final numbers are in) i could get it with a rfuk logo on, thinking of white laynard with the rfuk logo on. minimum order is 100, so order if you havn't and if you have tell your friends :lol2:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Go On then, put me and tony down for one, he's to tight so ill pay i suppose:lol2:


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

I'll have one


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

tarantulabarn said:


> Go On then, put me and tony down for one, he's to tight so ill pay i suppose:lol2:





Paul_Amanda said:


> I'll have one


 
pm'd you both


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

we'll have 1 each, one saying wacky69 and one saying wacky69's missus!!
:lol2:
do we get a deal for ordering 2 , lol


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

26 people now confirmed


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

bump!


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

31 people confirmed


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

iv said yes for me and the OH would happely pay more for the RFUK logo lanyard


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

fatratsandcheesekk said:


> iv said yes for me and the OH would happely pay more for the RFUK logo lanyard


 
forgot to ask t-bo for permission, but i pm'd him earlier and am waiting on a reply.


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

What on earth is a laynard?:blush:


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

peaches said:


> What on earth is a laynard?:blush:


its the bit that goes round your neck that holds the pass


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Oooh! I'd love one.


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

if they are only £1.25 I'll take one


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

how many have you got to sell and how is it going please


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

everyone whom has stated intrest have been pm'ed


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

ill have 2 : victory:


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

peaches said:


> What on earth is a laynard?:blush:


Nice one peaches. :lol2:

I wondered that too, so googled it, and found them on the net. 

It makes me wonder just how many others have looked? and not googled or asked, and just dismissed it out of hand, when in fact if they knew for sure what it is would be ordering here like mad. 

Mo.


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

Maureen Collinson said:


> Nice one peaches. :lol2:
> 
> I wondered that too, so googled it, and found them on the net.
> 
> ...


 
:lol2: 
thattl probally happen, people will see you at the show with them. then a day later ill be flooded with pm's/e-mails but as wise man once said; its tooo late to apologise


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

33 people confirmed


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

ill take one matey

cheers

Paul


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

I'll have one, do you know if they'll have logos yet? Is it just (logos and) usernames you're planning to put on there?


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

Put me and Macey down for one each please :2thumb:


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

will theese be delivered to us


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

biglad52002 said:


> ill take one matey
> 
> cheers
> 
> Paul


 
paul mate, your awlready down


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

piercedrab said:


> will theese be delivered to us


 
well delivery is possible @ cost, though i was thinking of just bringing them all to the donny show.


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

Sid.lola said:


> I'll have one, do you know if they'll have logos yet? Is it just (logos and) usernames you're planning to put on there?


 
pm'd

erm.. still waiting on t-bo to give me the green light, well maybe i could make it appear like the rfuk profile bit where it has your pic, and rfuk name. i duno yet, thats just one of many ideas. closer to the time i am going to put a poll up with a few ideas and see what you guys think


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

blue-saphire said:


> well delivery is possible @ cost, though i was thinking of just bringing them all to the donny show.


 
im not going t donny but would have liked one with teh logo on it afor my work as i use lanyards all the time


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

hmm i may be interested, can you pom me some details please?


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

to The Top


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

38 people now confirmed


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

can ya pm me some details?

r u goin to the barking show?

daz


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

dazdaraz said:


> can ya pm me some details?
> 
> r u goin to the barking show?
> 
> daz


 
pm'd
no im not.


----------



## lemurguy (Jun 21, 2008)

If going to ship them I would love one, probly go over very well out here with the logo on it


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

pm'd you


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

41 people now confirmed


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll have one please...will pay for the logo on as well!


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

pm'd people who were intrested.

anyone else?


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

to the top


----------



## Boothy (Feb 26, 2008)

please pm me with details. Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## michael keeling (May 3, 2008)

put me down for one please


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

pm'd all intrested

44 people confirmed


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

il have one !


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

to the top


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

any word on t-bo letting us have the RFUK logo on them?


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

fatratsandcheesekk said:


> any word on t-bo letting us have the RFUK logo on them?


 
fcuk knows, i pm'd him quite a bit ago but no reply. if you guys want to pm him and link him to this thread then please do.


----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

Are these for a particular event, or just for shows and things? : victory:


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

Shadow_Eyed said:


> Are these for a particular event, or just for shows and things? : victory:


 
they are basically name tags, could use them wherever as you could take the badge holder off. though its made for shows so people can identify one another


----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

blue-saphire said:


> they are basically name tags, could use them wherever as you could take the badge holder off. though its made for shows so people can identify one another


Will be nice if you get to have the RFUK logo on them. You can put me down for one please :no1:


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

Shadow_Eyed said:


> Will be nice if you get to have the RFUK logo on them. You can put me down for one please :no1:


 
yeah.. waiting on a reply from T-BO 


getting bored of repeating this via pm to everyone so...

everyone whos intrested, please pm me with your rfuk name and real name


----------

